# Good drill bits for metal?



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

fp.unit said:


> Looking to get some sharp bits for drilling metal. The ones that came with my makita suck.
> 
> Would I go wrong with this set?
> 
> ...


I bought a cheap set from Harbor freight...titanium, I believe. It hung up on me and when I reversed the drill motor it twisted 360 degrees and popped out without breaking. I'm hoping to have a situation when it hangs up in reverse so I can straighten it out.:blink:


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Those DeWalt colbalt bits with the pilot point are good for thick steel, but can be overly aggressive on thin stuff.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Bosch is usually a pretty good brand.

Get some thick cutting fluid to go with them if you don't have some already.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

The most important thing is to keep the bits from getting hot, if the chips from the material start turning black you have gone too far. Use can cutting oil on the thicker metal to help keep it cool.


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Mainly I'd use these for mounting boxes and drilling pilot holes for strapping BX and EMT in the warehouses we do. I often have to drill into hardened (steel?) I think it's hard on my bits. I have to RAM a self tapper with all my might and sometimes they still won't go through. My drill bits have no chance. I've borrowed other guys (black) drill bits that do the job I just want some decent ones of my own, not sure if I should go titanium or cobalt for this purpose.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

fp.unit said:


> Mainly I'd use these for mounting boxes and drilling pilot holes for strapping BX and EMT in the warehouses we do. I often have to drill into hardened (steel?) I think it's hard on my bits. I have to RAM a self tapper with all my might and sometimes they still won't go through. My drill bits have no chance. I've borrowed other guys (black) drill bits that do the job I just want some decent ones of my own, not sure if I should go titanium or cobalt for this purpose.


I just but HSS drills, I have a 1 - 10mm index and replace them as consumables as they break. I dont think that titanium and black oxide stuff makes a difference.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We buy Milwaukee and Champion indexes.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

freeagnt54 said:


> The most important thing is to keep the bits from getting hot, if the chips from the material start turning black you have gone too far. Use can cutting oil on the thicker metal to help keep it cool.


This guy knows his stuff. Pay attention.

Buy good bits, drill slow and use oil if you need. Bits will love you long time.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Toss the messy cutting fluid and throw one of these on the shelf. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chewy said:


> I just but HSS drills, I have a 1 - 10mm index and replace them as consumables as they break. I dont think that titanium and black oxide stuff makes a difference.


Jobber bits. Hate em.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Fredman said:


> Toss the messy cutting fluid and throw one of these on the shelf. :thumbsup:


Seriously?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Wax doesnt cool worth beans and when you are talking about high speed drill bits, cutting fluid has no rival.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

bees wax works 1000x better then cutting oil, so my guess is he is serious. 

Use it all the time when working on jeeps and motorcycles.

It is the best for aluminum, and works good for steal

also, check out boelube. Made by boeing, and its the ****


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rut roe


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

This is awesome. I've never heard of using wax.. but if it's true, that's way more realistic to carry around than some little can of oil that will leak all over the place. 

Thanks for the tip! Will try it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Jobber bits. Hate em.


What do you buy? The length of jobber bits works fine for me, never needed extra long ones. But do carry a multi material bell hanger drill.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> This is awesome. I've never heard of using wax.. but if it's true, that's way more realistic to carry around than some little can of oil that will leak all over the place.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Will try it.


Wax is certainly cleaner on the job. This is the real reason why Boeing uses a similar product. Ive spent almost 20 years in a machine shop. Ive learned a thing or two about drilling and cutting. :laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

mikeh32 said:


> bees wax works 1000x better then cutting oil, so my guess is he is serious.
> 
> Use it all the time when working on jeeps and motorcycles.
> 
> ...



1000x?  Id agree if the fluid is trying to drip in my face.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

kbsparky said:


> Those DeWalt colbalt bits with the pilot point are good for thick steel, but can be overly aggressive on thin stuff.


I agree. I've been using these for over a year now and had 2 break on me. They straight up tear through enclosures, angle, I beam, and even stainless in no time. I just use lots of tap magic and swap the bits out every 3 or 4 holes. The only downfall is drilling into live enclosures, they tend to pull into the box, no matter how much counter pressure you apply.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

My favorite metal bits ever where from black and decker. They where made in america, and they where titanium. they came in this aluminum case.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I found these ones with the funky little tip work well.










I didn't know who made them, but guess they're Dewalt.. and I hate Dewalt, but they work.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chewy said:


> What do you buy? The length of jobber bits works fine for me, never needed extra long ones. But do carry a multi material bell hanger drill.


I just find them to be overly consumable and the lack of temper at times drives me crazy. I tend to buy the cheaper titanium coated sets and take care of them. They are made by the same outfits making the high dollar name brand sets often just lacking a name stamp. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I found these ones with the funky little tip work well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pilot tip does work great! Dont need the automatic center punch as often!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Shock-Therapy said:


> I just find them to be overly consumable and the lack of temper at times drives me crazy. I tend to buy the cheaper titanium coated sets and take care of them. They are made by the same outfits making the high dollar name brand sets often just lacking a name stamp. :thumbsup:


Jobber just means the length around here. I buy a brand made in NZ called evacut, with 600rpm drill and oil I get nice peels of steel coming off.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

derekwalls said:


> I agree. I've been using these for over a year now and had 2 break on me. They straight up tear through enclosures, angle, I beam, and even stainless in no time. I just use lots of tap magic and swap the bits out every 3 or 4 holes. The only downfall is *drilling into* *live enclosures*, they tend to pull into the box, no matter how much counter pressure you apply.


 
Why would you drill into a live enclosure??


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

eric7379 said:


> Why would you drill into a live enclosure??


You can't do everything dead...


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> This guy knows his stuff. Pay attention.
> 
> Buy good bits, drill slow and use oil if you need. Bits will love you long time.


Drilling at the proper speed for the material you are working with is one of the most important things and most guys have no clue.
I always see guys using drills and hole saws at full speed, usually the same guys who use their file like a piece of sandpaper......


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

local134gt said:


> Drilling at the proper speed for the material you are working with is one of the most important things and most guys have no clue.
> I always see guys using drills and hole saws at full speed, usually the same guys who use their file like a piece of sandpaper......


Yepppp


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Shock-Therapy said:


> 1000x?  Id agree if the fluid is trying to drip in my face.


Dont pretend you dont like that.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Norseman, Chicago-Latrobe, Precision Twist...I work at a manufacturing company with a fully stocked tool crib and can purchase items for my own use too.


----------

